# Is Jazz a good name?



## GSDForTheWin (May 22, 2012)

Well, we are looking for a female GSD puppy, and a potential name is Jazz. Do you think that's a good name?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol My poodle's name is Jasmine and I call her Jazz or Jazzy all the time. I love the name


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

ANY name is a good name, if you like it!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> ANY name is a good name, if you like it!


This!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Our GSD is Jazmyn and we call her Jaz all of the time.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I absolutely love the name Jazz!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it but I named my male Jazz so I may not be the most objective


----------



## Kerivan (Apr 27, 2012)

I do like the name Jazz, but my only issue is that it is a relatively popular name for pets & a popular nickname as well with all the Jasmine's. I'm not a fan of the popular names, but that is just me. I had several names picked out when I got pregnant & knocked them all out the water when I found out how popular they were! :crazy: Plus, I've always been a fan of getting to know the animal a little bit before naming them. We have a girl we found & my instinct was to name her Xena, but after a day we realized she isn't really a Xena kind of dog so now we're trying to figure something else out, lol! Jazz can fit with almost any personality though. And, of course, it's all about whether or not you like it! Either way you go, have fun with your new girl!


----------

